# Cancelled clomid cycle due to so many eggs



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Today is my D12 and i have been to Queens hospital in Romford and i am told I've got 5 eggs 4 of them very mature. if i get pregnant this month it could be multiple pregnancy and could be risky.so they didn't give me my injection.it is an other month wasted  

I am on clomid since April. I had the same story (4 mature eggs) in April but they gave me the injection then. Unfortunately didint work. 

The nurse was different this time and she adviced no sex due to so many eggs and risk of having multiple pregnancy.

has anyone had something similar to my situation?

i feel like taking the risk and trying this month again. because it didn't work in April even though i had my injection....


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Gulshie

I am currently not on clomid due to it messing me up more than regulating me but on my first month scan i had 3 follicles and Nurse told me any more than that and they would advise not to try as risk of multiples too high. She said a twin pregnancy is hard but if it was triplets it would mean last 10 weeks of pregnancy in hospital and complications for babies. She also said they consider a triplet pregnancy a failure in respect of fertility treatment.

Good luck with making your decision.

What dose of clomid are you on? Can they reduce it in the hope less follicles will grow?


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Chilly,

I took 2 pills from CD2 to CD6. 

Today nurse told me they will decrease my pill next month.
when my periods starts I'll have scan again to check if my ovaries back to normal. depends on my ovaries situation they will either tell me to have a break again!  or take 1 tablet a day.


----------



## Talisha (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi gulshie 

Sorry your tx was cancelled,my tx was abandoned last month due to too many eggs 7 to be specific and 5 were mature,basically me and dp were like you instructed not to do the deed as it meant l was very fertile,coz we've been ttc for 3+yrs we decided to take a chance,we've at it everyday since our appointment coz l don't want to miss the window,will b testing next Monday that's if af stays at bay.So really it's up to you what you decide,l understand that the nurses are looking out for us.Lot's of baby dust to you.           ^


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Talisha,

Thanks for your message. I don't want to miss this month really. I think i'll take the chance.
I feel all brave... 

Good luck to you on monday....


----------

